# Such a thing as a "good" weight gainer??



## SimonM (21 Apr 2013)

Is there such a thing as "good" weight gainer?? What i mean by that is, is there one thats better than the others?? A friend just gave me a bag of Mutant Mass he disnt want anymore because he disliked the taste. I still havent tried it, im waiting to finish the tub of whey u bought a few weeks ago. I tried the Beyond Yourself weight gainer in the past and although i loved the taste, i stopped takin it because the only gains i noticed were of belly fat (im a pretty slim dude to begin with so fat is pretty obvious). Is there a brand or product in particular that while bull you up without gaining fat as much??

Thanks guys


----------



## jwtg (21 Apr 2013)

Eggs, Chicken, and a good workout regimen worked pretty well for me.


----------



## Ducam (21 Apr 2013)

That can depend on your body type.

My body type is ectomorph so I have always had a very hard time putting on mass or weight. 

4 years ago I did two rounds of mass gainer, can't remember which one right now, and put on about 10 pounds which put me at 150lbs.

If you want to put on some pounds you will need to cut cardio out and focus on body building with a good diet plus the gainer you are using. Trying to do cardio to stay lean while using a weight gainer is counter productive.

Sometimes your age can have everything to do with it. younger means you have a faster metabolism so you will be burning everything without even doing cardio.
I have always had this problem and my metabolism didn't slow down on its own until I hit about 25.

If you want to slow your metabolism you will need to eat foods with plenty of starches such as pasta or potatoes.

Hit the gym, lift heavy with low reps, grab a gainer and pack in the food on a regular and steady basis.


----------



## Nostix (21 Apr 2013)

If you're using a weight gainer and only putting on fat and no muscle, that's a pretty good sign that you don't need a weight gainer. 

Fix your weight lifting first, before you start mucking around with supplements.


----------



## WKerby92 (21 Apr 2013)

I found Cytogainer by Cytosport to be pretty good for lean mass gain. That said, it should be matched with a good clean diet and cardio in order to keep the fat off while making gains.


----------



## mba2011 (21 Apr 2013)

I found Clean Gainer By Rivalus to be great. A little over priced but its effective. A buddy of mine swears by True Mass by BSN.


----------



## Ducam (21 Apr 2013)

The gainer I took was Quick Mass


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Apr 2013)

Pizza and beer.

It all depends on what your definition of 'good' is.


----------



## Chernoble (23 Apr 2013)

Lift Big Eat Big has some good info.

Basically lift heavy weights, often and eat good foods, often.

http://www.liftbigeatbig.com/


----------



## Moon (26 Apr 2013)

Best gainers: Isomass xtreme gainer, Precision big time and cytogainer.


----------



## Jammer (27 Apr 2013)

Bacon......and lots of it!


----------



## CBH99 (27 Apr 2013)

Depends.  Is your goal purely to put on weight, or (I am assuming this) - your wanting to put on lean muscle mass but keep the fat down??

Send me a PM.  Prepping for a bodybuilding contest in July here, I am NO NEWBIE to this...send me a PM and Ill see what I can do for ya.  

(Also, for cheap prices, check out www.bodybuilding.com - they do have pretty awesome prices and great customer service, plus you can track your order.)  Mods, I am unsure if I am allowed to include another website in a post, feel free to remove if it violates guidelines.


Cheers,
CBH99


----------



## SimonM (27 Apr 2013)

Well i wanted to set myself up to step up my training before BMQ which i thougjt would be in august. Turns out its in June! So my prep time has been cut down alot. I workout very regularly 5x/week but since i dont have access (the money really lol) to go to a gym and use equipement to lift heavy, ive being gaining some mass since i started training last summer doing exclusively calisthenics at home. So the aim of the weight gain was to invest in a product that would help bulk up on the regimen i have been on. Mind you i have a good diet (no junk food n shiet) and i eat 5-6x a day including snacks. So now what im doing is takin that gainer i have at the moment. Its Mutant Mass, which in my mind is better than the one i tried about a year ago (it was Beyond Yourself's Mass Gainer). My aim in this time frame (end of April to June 10th) is to keep up my training like i have been while adding a few pounds of meat on my frame and a few pounds of fat to shed during BMQ. 

There you have it!! Loll your thoughts guys??


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Apr 2013)

GOMAD+Heavy Squats (ie with a 5/3/1, 5x5, Starting Strength program, with proper technique and breaking parallel) and you will gain weight.  Best of all it's actually an indentifiable food group, and not mystery powder.

Also, buying "weight gainers" = sucker.  If one actually took the time to read the damn labels and do the math, you would see that nutritional profiles for the vast majority of "weight gainers" is virtually identical to "regular" protein powders.  The difference is the serving size, ie gainers have bigger scoops.  That's what you are paying for.


----------

